# Game 4: Suns @ Heat (11/3/09 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, November 3rd, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Shavlik Randolph
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, all the Suns starters are putting up crazy stats. Especially Nash and Grant Hill. 

Jason Richardson is a Heat killer.

Both teams are undefeated. Should be a good test for our defense.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Amare scares me. Badly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think this will be a game where we see more UD at center than previously, as JO roaming around the perimeter on Frye scares me. 

What disapointed me last game was the very 1st play, Beas takes it in and gets swatted by Tyrus Thomas. It was like the Hawks series all over again - id love to see him go down the lane and rather than finesse it, try and power it through. He does have the athletic ability to do that, and he actually looks a hell of a lot more athletic this year than last also.

This will be a big test. If Cook cant go, that could be problematic - as DQ lit up the Suns last time we played them. Nash is the key, he thrives in this run n gun offense and he is the one who gets the ball to his guys in all the right spots. If Nash is off, we should win this one.

Our team is very capable of scoring big - we just have to continue with our tough D against a side that can really put the points up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I think we'll see Mike on Frye and JO on Amare on the defensive end. That just seems to make a little more sense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is this a game where we will see more Mike at the 3? Grant Hill has found the fountain of youth - but I think Haslem and JO will need reasonable minutes in this game defensively speaking. And if we are playing Phoenix offense is also very important, so we need Beas in. Id think Dorell will get some minutes in a fast paced game also.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I would agree that Mike should be able to gain mismatches in this game (and in almost any game)

Slide him to the 3 - put him on the block, he should kill Grant Hill. 

Slide him to the 4 - let him pull Amare out to the perimeter, and take advantage of him.

Slide him to the 4 - if they put Frye on him, same deal, pull him out, take advantage.

I understand that Spo knows much more than I do about him, but I just don't understand how Beas can't be a constant mismatch for us against almost any team we play.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

MB30 said:


> I think this will be a game where we see more UD at center than previously, as JO roaming around the perimeter on Frye scares me.
> 
> What disapointed me last game was the very 1st play, Beas takes it in and gets swatted by Tyrus Thomas. It was like the Hawks series all over again - *id love to see him go down the lane and rather than finesse it, try and power it through.* He does have the athletic ability to do that, and he actually looks a hell of a lot more athletic this year than last also.
> 
> ...


In case you havent noticed Beasley is rather soft for a big man


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This should be good. If we can play some reasonable defence on Amare and Nash, we should be able to grab the win. I think as DQ said, if Spo's smart, and Beasley's even smarter, he can be a mismatch this season, he's got it all, so he could really be key to us in this game. 

I think it might also be time for a Wade game too guys!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This game is all about defense for us. If we can limit their threes and easy inside looks, we should be able to win this one.



Wade2Bease said:


> I think we'll see Mike on Frye and JO on Amare on the defensive end. That just seems to make a little more sense.


This sounds like the deal.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I hope we can pull this off..I'm going to the Heat-Wizards game on wed


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I want to see Heat 4 and 0

COME ONE!!!! GO HEAT GO!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beas still has a TON of work to do regarding driving to the hole. The perimeter aspect of his game is ok, as he is quick enough to go by most people and has decent ballhandling ability despite a few travels. Once he gets to the bucket though, he is soft/bad/whatever at using his body properly to help him finish. He also has poor awareness and kinda just charges in head down once he decides to drive which makes him very predictable. Any help defender can block his shot easily, especially when there is no threat of a pass to the man he is leaving. 

Hope he's taking notes from D-Wade.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Anyone have a link?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^PM sent


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Bease


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike still cold from outside.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

quick 8-0 run by the Suns. Timeout Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

beautiful pass by Q-rich to JO

Miami answers the Suns 8-0 run with an 8-0 run of their own. Timeout Suns.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Grant Hill showed some explosion there.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Poor Joel...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-23 Miami after 1

good 1st quarter. Held the Suns to their lowest scoring quarter so far this season and held them to 42% shooting. Hopefully we can keep this D going.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley, your post game... 

just no


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What a crap call that was. At least they didnt score.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 straight 3's by the Suns. Damn.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gotta expect that, but we did not defend that well.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice spin and J by JO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Wade to UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich for 3333


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Heat are looking very good


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat up 13. Timeout Suns.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice, loving the intensity here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is finding so many open shots for everyone. He should have 4 or 5 more assits right now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Our defense is playing quite well


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Man move by UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

52-44 Heat at the half

A little sloppy to end the half but overall, a very good 1st half to hold that offense to only 44 points.

Another quiet half for Wade(at least quiet for his standards) yet we've still played well. Cant wait until he and Michael start hitting their jump shots.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Definitely encouraging seeing we're up at the half despite not playing too well overall and our major players not having their games going. If those guys can get in rhythm, and we can continue playing good D, we might be able to win this one going away.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Wade is basically the PG this game. Not sure what to think about this


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There's no way we can have Haslem, JO, Beas and QRich all taking more shots than DWade...that just cant happen...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> There's no way we can have Haslem, JO, Beas and QRich all taking more shots than DWade...that just cant happen...


A lot of that is Wade. He's basically playing the facilitator and has gotten everyone a bunch of good looks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad start to the 3rd...man...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You cant complain as long as we're winning. Wade knows he can take over whenever he wants


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

These damn offensive boards


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Mike's D has been awful to start this 2nd half.

He leaked out early after a missed 3 then didnt switch off to Nash running back, then didnt show hard enough on a pick and roll which allowed Nash to get a layup, then wasnt paying attention and allowed Hill to get inside of him and get a rebound on a missed free throw which led to the Nash 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a play by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Here comes Dwyane


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Watching this game reminds me how much I miss the Miami Heat over the summer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley out with 4 fouls. UD in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice hustle QRich.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich with the tip in off the Wade hustle.

Q-Rich having a great game so far.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Lets go Heat! Quentin Richardson with the hustle basket!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Kinda weak call on Beasley, but great hustle by Wade and Q. And in case anyone was wondering, Beasley looked about an inch shorter than Stoudemire.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Did anyone else just lose their feed?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yep.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Nash is sickk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio!!!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO with the Joel hands


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade has pumped on a 3 like 10 times, he REALLY wants to shoot it lol


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nash is killing it...dammit...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Can anybody hook me up with a feed? Mine dropped...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was incredibly ugly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn Suns and their runs, you can never get far enough infront to close em out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lead down to 4. This has been a game of runs.

Gotta slow down Nash somehow.

Wade's J is still not on.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Does Wade every get calls anymore?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spoo move inserting Wright for Wade right now...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell for 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

...and then Wright hits a trey, ill shutup now :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nash hits again. 17 in the qtr for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo for 333.

Wow, that was sick.

81-75 Miami after 3


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, Arroyo with the sick shot.


And man I love Nash, he is the most under-appreciated MVP ever


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Arroyo on the buzzer!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Arroyoooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Thankyou Arroyo


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Arroyo! Unbelievably sick!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gonna be tough to hold em off.

What's with Amundson tearing us a new one? Embarrasing.

Nashty is just killing it...dude never misses.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Really hope Nash cools off in the 4th. He's abusing us.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Feed back!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another missed call by this crew that went against Miami.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Refs just suck in general.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It seems like we just got repeatedly mugged at our end and a tissue soft call was immediately called on their's

Maybe I'm a homer...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We do suck at finishing inside


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Where the hell was the foul there? Arroyo got taken down.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Arroyo got fouled, no?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, we are getting no calls and can't handle this Suns pressure at all. Put Chalmers or Wade in please.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Where are Wade and Chalmers!? Geez!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tied ball game...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

One of my few problems about Spoelstra is when he rests Wade at the beginning of the fourth he always leaves him on the bench just one dead ball too long it seems.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I hate both the Collins brothers....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crap...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Suns take the lead.

The zone D the Suns are playing has slowed the Heat down.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're falling apart.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 straight fouls by Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This referring is a joke.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

You know what, Beasley sucks at moving without the ball. Anytime he and Wade are on the same side of the court, Wade always seems to get trapped with nowhere to go.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Refs cheat. same thing happened on both ends, we get an offensive foul they get an and 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant even grab a rebound on a missed Free throw. Everything is going wrong.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, the Suns are getting every call. Holy ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is where we miss DQ. This zone D has completely befuddled the Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nash for 3. He's killing us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another 3 by Richardson. Damn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Suns up 9. This is not looking good at all.

Cant get stops and cant score against the zone.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nash is embarrassing this whole team by himself


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich for 3


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow. Nice hustle and we get the 3!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nash is just playing with us.

Wade misses from deep again.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What a lucky possession, I have no idea what Wade was doing on that first shot


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dorell what the **** how do you not finish that??


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nash with the and1. Just unstoppable.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nash can't be touched


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good point by Ira. How do you start the 4th and most important quarter with a lineup of Arroyo, Wright, Jones, Haslem and Anthony?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That's game I guess, forget the refs their switch to the zone and our inability to defend Nash completely killed us


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If Wade makes both of these then it's not over... Yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> That's game I guess, forget the refs their switch to the zone and our inability to defend Nash completely killed us


Yup. Once they switched to the zone, we looked completely lost.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 104-96

Just a horrible late 3rd and early 4th quarter.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Quentin Richardson for player of the game?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Really disappointing game. We had it until the Devils in the Backcourt took over. Even with Nash going off we could have won if calls were even.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Son of a *****!!!! I tuned in and the Heat lost their lead and gave up a ****ing 23 to 9 run


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Yup. Once they switched to the zone, we looked completely lost.


True. I like what we did last year, putting Beasley in the middle when the Suns and other teams used their zone. He was playing like he was at Kansas State.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Disappointing loss. We shoulda won that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> Son of a *****!!!! I tuned in and the Heat lost their lead and gave up a ****ing 23 to 9 run


So this is your fault 

:funny:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade has been really up and down so far this season. For the first three games you could argue that we won, and he didn't need to be a hero, but we needed his heroics this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Votes for POTG?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Definitely Q-Rich with 18 and 10.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Votes for POTG?


Eric Lewis.

What kind of moron thinks Arroyo, Dorell, Jones, Haslem, and Jor-El is a good lineup?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I vote Q-Rich, he was making some pretty big plays out there and rebounding very well. Wade's stats are impressive but he is held to a higher standard than the rest.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> True. I like what we did last year, putting Beasley in the middle when the Suns and other teams used their zone. He was playing like he was at Kansas State.


Yup, and we never went to it. 

This also shows how one injury really hurts this thin team. We could have really used DQ tonight.


Jace said:


> Wade has been really up and down so far this season. For the first three games you could argue that we won, and he didn't need to be a hero, but we needed his heroics this game.


His J has been way off to start this season. We got away with it in the 1st 3 games when others were heavily contributing. But when we needed him most tonight when no one could get going, he just couldnt get his J to go..


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah. I wanted Beasley in the middle. Beasley in the middle was like the anti-zone,


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> Eric Lewis.
> 
> What kind of moron thinks Arroyo, Dorell, Jones, Haslem, and Jor-El is a good lineup?


This is just Spo's inflexibility. Normally Beasley would be in there but he was in foul trouble so Spo just plugs in the next SF as if it wont affect the lineup at all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Eric Lewis.
> 
> What kind of moron thinks Arroyo, Dorell, Jones, Haslem, and Jor-El is a good lineup?


You mean a lineup that had played 0 minutes together wasnt a good lineup to go to at the beginning of the 4th quarter? :whoknows:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Horrible decision, I dont like the resting Wade at the start of the 4th decision, nor the take Beas out 5 minutes into the game one.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

So it is clear from this game that our rotations need to be more flexible when things dont go according to plan (Beasley foul trouble, Suns zone D)

Wade and Beasley's jumpers are also missing in action, Beasley especially. I would love to see a shot chart of his first 4 games.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Indeed Spo's rotations were also a cause for the loss. That was another weakness from last year I'd hoped he'd fix.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

LOL

reading through the thread it seems Spo transformed into Spoo for a moment.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Yes, Erik Spoelstra's lineup were the complete and total cause for this loss.

The irregularity in foul calls, our top two offensive weapon's shot being off, Steve Nash being Steve Nash, and guys like Arroyo, Wright, and Haslem missing close shots means nothing.

Just Spoelstra.

No idea why Pat Riley would deal with such a doofus.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Yes, Erik Spoelstra's lineup were the complete and total cause for this loss.
> 
> The irregularity in foul calls, our top two offensive weapon's shot being off, Steve Nash being Steve Nash, and guys like Arroyo, Wright, and Haslem missing close shots means nothing.
> 
> ...


I like your sarcasm. 

Anyway, I didnt watch the game. Tough loss by the looks of it. I dont think anyone here is pegging this loss on Spo.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's not all him, but we are still allowed to acknowledge flaws that can be corrected. Nothing we can do about refs or shots being off, those come and go.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, Spo spooed it up bigtime.

Hopefully we get back ontrack tomorrow against the Wiz, although Gilbert scares me after Nash's obliteration of Chalmers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Everyone one of them deserves blame for this loss. The players for the reasons Smithian mentioned, but also Spo for his 4th quarter rotations and for not being able to figure out how to break the Suns zone, a point which even he acknowledged was on him.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Daequan, please hurry back


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I think everyone deserves blame for this meltdown. I put it on Wade for not being Wade, Beasley for a stupid foul on Amare under the rim that was all frustration and contributed to his foul problems, our entire team for shooting like crap when the zone came out, Dorell Wright and others for missed shots at the rim, our big men for not a single one putting Steve Nash on his arse one time, Spo for playing freaking Dorell Wright at SG... I can't believe I am saying this, but where was Quinn yesterday? We weren't going to stop Nash anyways and we really needed another shooter on the court.

Also, I was really high on Q-Rich, but I saw a quote from him in the lockerroom whining about the Suns playing zone and how it belonged in college. That is a really whiny quote.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah I read that quote from Q also and thought it was pretty unfair. Suns played good D and O in the 4th, gotta give credit where its due.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Also, I was really high on Q-Rich, but I saw a quote from him in the lockerroom whining about the Suns playing zone and how it belonged in college. That is a really whiny quote.


Glad to see this. I felt the same exact way. Good that we're all on the same page. I prefer players that lose/win with class.


----------

